# Good Sites For Ordering Plants?



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello, I am very close to starting my planted tank:-D, and I want to order some of my plants off of the internet. Do any of you know of a good, easy sit to order my plants?

Thanks


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

I ordered from Mikeswetpets...he lists both on ebay and aquabid...
Plants arrived quickly and healthy...he did uhh...include a couple of snails with my order lol...but that's about it...


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

lol! I will check it out.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

I've used www.aquariumplants.com for my last 3 orders and they've come in great shape every time. The broad leaf ludwigia was especially impressive, it had beautiful red pigment on it's leaves. 

For some reason I can never get their hornwort to survive very long in my tanks. (Maybe it needs some fertilization?)

They also usually have some type of sale going on if you check their homepage. Right now it is Buy 3 Crypts (of the same type) and get a 4th free.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Thats a good deal I will check it out.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I looked and I am going to check with my dad to see if I can order some! They look like a very good place to order.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Dustin at planted fish tanks is good
https://www.aquaticjungles.com

Also
http://www.thatpetplace.com/aquarium-livestock/live-aquarium-plants


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

mermaid77 said:


> I ordered from Mikeswetpets...he lists both on ebay and aquabid...
> Plants arrived quickly and healthy...he did uhh...include a couple of snails with my order lol...but that's about it...


Just got my order from him, I would hesitate to recommend him as my plants have more than one grown pond snail. Also, when bidding, one plant is one plant as in one root with whatever number of leaves, ignore the number of stems he said. Having said that, I recommend PlantedAquariumCentral.com, but the best experience is still Topfin tubes from PetSmart, really snail free.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Only problem with the tubes is they are known to sell non aquatic plants ad aquatic


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

A lot of plants have pests on them...I don't mind pond snails because my assassin snails love them and so does my female betta, Spark. She will hunt them down its hilarious.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

ok thanks for the further input! Yeah I would not really love to have pond snails.........


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Viva said:


> A lot of plants have pests on them...I don't mind pond snails because my assassin snails love them and so does my female betta, Spark. She will hunt them down its hilarious.


lol! I wish I could see that!


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I've been looking at ordering a couple snail (they aren't available in my lps), from what I've read assassin and nirite(sp?) snails won't reproduce in my fresh water tanks. When I asked at the LPS they laughed and said that they would reproduce like any other snail & I'd soon be over run. Which is true? Do your assassin snails reproduce in you tanks as well? I already have several mystery snails, so I was very interested in some assassins. 



Viva said:


> A lot of plants have pests on them...I don't mind pond snails because my assassin snails love them and so does my female betta, Spark. She will hunt them down its hilarious.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

I just placed an order at Planted Aquariums Central and it should be here soon. I'll let you know how they look when they arrive.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

justmel said:


> I've been looking at ordering a couple snail (they aren't available in my lps), from what I've read assassin and nirite(sp?) snails won't reproduce in my fresh water tanks. When I asked at the LPS they laughed and said that they would reproduce like any other snail & I'd soon be over run. Which is true? Do your assassin snails reproduce in you tanks as well? I already have several mystery snails, so I was very interested in some assassins.


When I bought them at Petco the guy said that, "You might have baby snails because they've been attached to each other for days now." 

But its been months and so far I've seen nothing. But I hear the babies will stay underneath the substrate to escape the bigger ones from eating them. The adult ones love to burrow too, I rarely see them. I read the eggs are soft, so its possible they were eaten by the other snails or my betta too. Not sure.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Nerites lay eggs in freshwater, but they can't develop. You need brackish water to breed them. 

Also, they are pretty.

In regards to plants, I have been ordering all over the place to see who I like. Just got an order in from here (recommended by oldfishlady): 

http://www.tricker.com/Category/oxygenating

More expensive shipping, but my gosh you get a TON of plants. If you need to bulk order, I highly recommend. 

Planted Aquarium Central are some of the only plants that haven't melted in my tanks. I always get regrowth, but his just grow from the beginning. Also highly recommended.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Here is what my order looked like from Planted Aquariums Central. Not a stray critter on them.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh my gosh, gorgeous stuff! 

My plants from there have been the most healthy BY FAR from all of the sundry orders I have placed. Highly recommended.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I've also used http://www.plantedaquariumscentral.com/ and had a wonderful experience! I'm upgrading my 29G to a 40 or a 60, and will be using them again for sure!


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

I have ordered from Mike's Wet Pets (off of aquabid since I don't buy as much off of Ebay) often and really like his plants. I have never had any issues with his plants. His bunched plants have a nice amount of individual plants to each bunch and his single rooted plants have very good root systems.

I have also bought from plantedaquariumscentral.com. I found a lot of plants that I couldn't find anywhere else on there and the plants came in pretty good shape. No complaints and I would more than likely order from them again in the future.

My favorite here lately is www.bamaplants.com. His sn on aquabid is NoFishToday. I have ordered tons of plants from him within the last couple of months off of aquabid and from his site. His plants are always very nice and I have not had any transition issues from any of the plants.

I also prefer to buy from other hobbiests when they trim their tanks because it helps them out plus you normally get nice and healthy plants.

With hitchhikers--most plants (unless otherwise specified) are a normal part of buying plants. Taking the plants and dipping/swishing them in a light bleach water solution will kill off any hitchhiking snails or other possible disease. I have gotten snails, tiny shrimp, and know of people who have gotten fish fry/eggs as hitchhikers.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

justmel said:


> I've been looking at ordering a couple snail (they aren't available in my lps), from what I've read assassin and nirite(sp?) snails won't reproduce in my fresh water tanks. When I asked at the LPS they laughed and said that they would reproduce like any other snail & I'd soon be over run. Which is true? Do your assassin snails reproduce in you tanks as well? I already have several mystery snails, so I was very interested in some assassins.


Well I found a baby assassin snail today in my freshwater tank today so he is wrong at least in that regard


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have bought all of my plants from Planted Aquariums Central (Live Aquarium Plants) and they have all been large, healthy and snail-free.

If you put "bettafish" (or maybe it's "Bettafish.com") in the coupon at the end of checkout you get 10% off your actual purchase (not including shipping).


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I ordered some plants from aquariumplants.com, and my main issue with them is that they ship only once a week, and you have to order by Sunday to make the next week's shipment. Therefore, my "two-day" shipping took me two weeks to get. 

The plants were fine, but the plants from Planted Aquariums Central, above, look healthier than mine did when they arrived. I will try them next time I order.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I have bought all of my plants from Planted Aquariums Central (Live Aquarium Plants) and they have all been large, healthy and snail-free.
> 
> If you put "bettafish" (or maybe it's "Bettafish.com") in the coupon at the end of checkout you get 10% off your actual purchase (not including shipping).


I tried in both my orders, he would not give discount. I think this is just a rumor...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I use it all of the time; maybe the promotion is over. I'll check and let you know.

Did you go to the very end, just before you pay?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Right before you place your order, there's a spot for "Coupon Code." I put in Bettafish and received my 10% discount. 

Shame on you, Otter, for giving me a reason to order more plants!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Right before you place your order, there's a spot for "Coupon Code." I put in Bettafish and received my 10% discount.
> 
> Shame on you, Otter, for giving me a reason to order more plants!


Ok I will try it next time, hope it works, thanks...what did you order?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Too much. 

2 3x5 Dwarf Hair Grass mats
2 Dwarf Onion Plants
2 Echinodorus Parviflorus'Tropica' (small sword
2 Crypt retrospiralis
4 Pigmy Chain Sword (narrow leaf)

I'm telling you, I gotta get that 20L or Si and Willie won't have any room to swim!!!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice plants, what kind of lighting do you use?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009YHU3C/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I hated the lights that came with my tanks. They are side-by-side so I bought two 20" wide hinged canopies and the above light. One less light to plug in and the canopies and light will work when I get my 20L.

When I need to replace them I'll probably get tubes better suited for plants. The cabomba and narrow-leaf anachris are growing so fast I have to cut them back once a week or the bottom plants are light-deprived.

I also bought some aquarium LED blue light strips that attach to the inside rim of the tanks. They are fully submersible. I run those at night.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

We have ordered from a lot of different places. So far Trickers is my favorite in quality, although a few of the smaller plants did take awhile to start growing. 

We bought easter eggs and cut a hole in the top and poked holes in the side for flow to go through a little, filled with organic miiracle grow and let the plants get roots before we planted them in the tanks fully. We've lost no plants since we started doing that. They also look kind of cool, even if they do move around a little. New plants i tend to want to move around to get them just perfect and that gave is time to decide exactly where i wanted them.

He's going to order from a new place this week and get the last few plants on my wish list. Plants are addictive i believe. We will have about 30 different varieties after this next order and should be in a good position to grow and sell the over stocks soon.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

I also want to put in a plug for all of the hobbyists who have turned plant propagation into a side business. The ones I have dealt with have been spectacular. 

I recently ordered a bunch of stuff, including hard to find erios and anubias nana petite, and these plants are obviously raised with care. 

If you want names, just pm me!


----------

